# (Solved) An installation support file could not be installed - the data is invalid



## drigboy (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm having problems trying to Upgrade Pinnacle Studio 8 to Studio 9. As part of the process Studio 8 has to be uninstalled. I keep getting the message "An installation support file could not be installed - the data is invalid" I can uninstall other programs and even other Pinnacle programs. I have tried installing and uninstalling Studio 8 on another machine and this works fine.
I have also tried removing Studio8 through My Computer and then using Regcleaner to tidy up but I still get the same message.
I am going through Pinnacle support but I'm hoping that someone else may know the problem.


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

try cleaning the *.tmp files


----------



## drigboy (Mar 10, 2004)

I've now managed to correct this problem by deleting everything for Pinnacle or Studio by using My computer. Then using Regcleaner to delete any registry items and also for any Backups that had been created. I also deleted any .tmp files through Start/All programs/Accessories/System Tools/Disk Cleanup.


----------

